# Dwight Howard, Starting Small Forward?



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope this isn't true, but on Realgm a poster said that Johnny Davis is planning on starting Dwight Howard at small forward this season. When are the Magic going to learn not to play power forwards at small forward? Didn't they learn anything last season?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it's a tad early to be deciding what lineups Orlando will be using next year. Frankly I think he's more likely to start at C than SF, if he's even ready to have a starting job at all.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He's going to get eaten alive as a SF. I'm sure that's what he wants to play but he doesn't have the handle or shot to be a SF(not yet, at least). Despite the hype, his skillset is closer to Tyson Chandler than it is to KG right now. That's just setting the kid up to fail.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> Despite the hype, his skillset is closer to Tyson Chandler than it is to KG right now. That's just setting the kid up to fail.


No way Howard's skillset is like Chandler at all. Howard has got real skills. The can handle the ball pretty good for his size and he can shoot it out to the three point line. Chandler had no shot when he was drafted and still doesnt. Howard's skills are much more on par with KG than Chandler. Now does he have KG's drive, enthusiasm, and apparent love for the game? That is what will decide his future.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

His lane agility test proved that he was quicker than most guards. 

I do agree though. The kid will probably come into camp weighing around 245 to 250 pounds. That to me means he should be at the PF spot, but if he hasn't lost any of his quickness and Hill isn't ready, then sure. Start him at SF. Our front court would be the biggest front court in the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont want him to start at SF. Even though he has the perimeter skills to probably pull it off to some degree, I dont want him to get too comfortable playing on the perimeter and like a perimeter player. 

He should be playing PF, maybe a little center depending on matchups.

If Juwan is included in that trade, I would bet Gooden will be the starter and that Dwight would get backup minutes to both Gooden and Cato depending on matchups.


----------

